# Fragen zu Stern-Dreieck Umschalt-Stromstoss



## o.s.t. (31 Januar 2007)

ich hab mal vor etlichen Jahren ein Zeiger/Winkeldiagramm über den Umschaltvorgang von Stern nach Dreieck gesehen. Hat jemand noch so was, bzw. Literatur drüber?

Es geht um den Umschaltstromstross. Der kann ja je nach Verdrahtung von U1/V1/W1 und U2/V2/W2 grösser oder kleiner sein. d.h. es gibt 2 verschiedene Verkabelungsmöglichkeiten, beide funktionieren, aber der eine ist "richtiger", sprich weniger grosser Stromstoss beim umschalten. 

thanx, o.s.t.


----------



## PeterEF (31 Januar 2007)

> Es geht um den Umschaltstromstross. Der kann ja je nach Verdrahtung von U1/V1/W1 und U2/V2/W2 grösser oder kleiner sein. d.h. es gibt 2 verschiedene Verkabelungsmöglichkeiten, beide funktionieren, aber der eine ist "richtiger", sprich weniger grosser Stromstoss beim umschalten.


Ich lerne ja gern was dazu, aber das halte ich doch für eine der vielen Legenden, die sich um dieses Verfahren ranken. Aber hier sind ja genügend Meister der Technik versammelt, die uns da erleuchten werden 

Weil ich peinlicherweise neulich auch kein richtiges Zeigerdiagramm mehr malen konnte, hab ich mal damit ein wenig Nachhilfe betrieben:http://www.user.fh-stralsund.de/~emasch/1024x768/Werbung/Drehstromsystem/drephae1-8.pdf, evt. hilfts dir ja auch weiter.


----------



## Stromer (31 Januar 2007)

Ich meine nicht nur, sondern behaupte dass das mit dem verschiedenen Stromstoß ins Reich der Fabeln gehört. 
Im laufe meines Lebens habe ich einige Motoren angeschlossen.Mehr hilft mir aber meine Wissen über Motorwicklungen, denn auch das habe ich mal von Grund auf erlernt.
Es spielt überhaupt keine Rolle ob ich am Wicklungsanfang oder Ende anschließe.Dies legt der Wickler nach Lust und Laune fest, was Anfang und Ende ist.
Es muss natürlich mit allen drei Phasen gleich geschehen, aber sonst ist es egal.
 Folglich ist auch kein Unterschied da.


----------



## Werner54 (31 Januar 2007)

*Umschaltzeit*

Hallo,
viel wichtiger als die Verdrahtung (die Sternbrücke auf V1/W1/U1 zu klemmen hast du nicht von mir gelernt!) ist die exakte Stern/Dreieck-Zeit.
Am besten mit einem aufzeichnenden Meßgerät durch Probieren (igitt) genau festlegen. Nicht vergessen: Sternschütze fallen manchmal trotz konventioneller Verriegelung langsamer ab als Dreieckschütze anziehen, deshalb eine Umschaltpause programmieren, sonst kommt der Umschaltstromstoß nicht vom Motor, sondern von der Schützkombination.


----------



## nade (31 Januar 2007)

Also noch nicht vor allzulanger Zeit den Meister gemacht, aber außer "Sprengschaltung" trotz Hardwareverriegelung die durch die von Werner angesprochene Schaltpause vermieden werden kann ist mir da auch keine andere Schaltungsart bekannt.
Es hieß nur von dem Dozenten der für Steuerungstechnik zuständig war:" Die SPS ist schneller als ein Schütz, also bei Drehrichtungsumschaltung und Stern-Dreieck lieber Schaltpausen einfügen.
Ansonst auch die Umschaltzeit nicht zu früh einleiten. Was bestimmt nicht zu einer Spannungsspitze führt währe Direktanlauf in Dreieck.^^
Ok eine nicht unerwartete Spannungsspitze.
Oder an die die mehr mit Motoren uns Anlaufzeiten zu tun haben gibt es da nicht Tabellen in denen "Empfohlene" Anlaufzeiten drin stehen?
Ansonst wirklich wie Werner schrieb den Strom und die Zeit messen und bei Annährendem Sternnennstrom+1sec oder so die Umschaltung einleiten.


----------



## o.s.t. (1 Februar 2007)

danke ersma an alle, die was dazu geschrieben haben.

noch was zur Umschaltpause: bei uns werden generell Y-D Zeitrelais genommen, sprich: Hardwareverdrahtung, nix SPS. in den Zeitrelais sind die Umschaltpausen i.d.R. richtig hinterlegt.

nun zum eigentlichen Posting: habe das besagte Dokument wieder gefunden.
wer Lust hat, siehe Anhang.
Wer dann immer noch das Gefühl hat, dass das mit verschieden grossen Umschaltstromstössen ins Reich der "Fabeln" gehört: bitteschön...

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Werner54 (1 Februar 2007)

*Phasengleichheit*

Hallo,

Beim Umschalten von Stern auf Dreieck muß natürlich nicht nur die gleiche Phasenfolge, sondern auch die gleiche Phasenlage beibehalten werden. Der sonst entstehende Umschaltstromstoß ist aber nicht systembedingt, sondern ein Elektriker-Kunstfehler!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (1 Februar 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Beim Umschalten von Stern auf Dreieck muß natürlich nicht nur die gleiche Phasenfolge, sondern auch die gleiche Phasenlage beibehalten werden. Der sonst entstehende Umschaltstromstoß ist aber nicht systembedingt, sondern ein Elektriker-Kunstfehler!



"Gleiche Phasenlage" ?

Komm jetzt nicht mit dem alten Märchen,
"Im Stern dreht er linksrum, im Dreieck rechtsrum"

das gibts nämlich nicht !


----------



## Werner54 (1 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> "Gleiche Phasenlage" ?
> 
> Komm jetzt nicht mit dem alten Märchen,
> "Im Stern dreht er linksrum, im Dreieck rechtsrum"
> ...


 @ug

genau das gilt's zu vermeiden. Das wäre ja auch wirklich ein grausamer Fehler, den ich keinem Fachmann so schnell verzeihen würde.


----------



## Stromer (1 Februar 2007)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> Wer dann immer noch das Gefühl hat, dass das mit verschieden grossen Umschaltstromstössen ins Reich der "Fabeln" gehört: bitteschön...


Hast du überhaupt schon mal einen Motor angeschlossen und den ins Dreieck geschaltet. Ich meine mit festen Klemmen?
Falls ja, schau Dir mal die Schaltung genau an
Ansonsten hat hoffenlich der Wickler deinen Beitrag gelesen, damit auch der Anfang das ist, was draufsteht, denn auch da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten
Aber ich bin sicher das hast du ja alles ganz genau bedacht.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Februar 2007)

Vom Prinzip her ist die Beschreibung in dem pdf nichtmal verkehrt. Jedoch setzen die Beschreibungen dort vorraus, dass die Drehzahl des Motors während des Umschaltmomentes nicht absinkt.
Bei einem Motor mit schwerer Last und hoher Polzahl denke ich aber dass das äußerst selten der Fall ist.

In meiner Elektromaschinenbau-Literatur wird so etwas nie erwähnt, und ich habe auch noch bei keinem gewickelten Motor auf diese Sache geachtet, geschweige denn dass sich ein Kunde anschließend beschwert hat.
Wenn man die Wicklungsausführungen der Hersteller sieht glaube ich nicht dass da darauf geachtet wird. Dort ist U/V/W nämlich normal nicht beschriftet, und das Klemmbrett wird erst nach dem tränken und trocknen montiert.

Wohl eher was für die Theorie...

Wie heißt denn das Buch aus dem der Scan stammt?


----------



## Mütze (14 Februar 2007)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> ich hab mal vor etlichen Jahren ein Zeiger/Winkeldiagramm über den Umschaltvorgang von Stern nach Dreieck gesehen. Hat jemand noch so was, bzw. Literatur drüber?
> 
> Es geht um den Umschaltstromstross. Der kann ja je nach Verdrahtung von U1/V1/W1 und U2/V2/W2 grösser oder kleiner sein. d.h. es gibt 2 verschiedene Verkabelungsmöglichkeiten, beide funktionieren, aber der eine ist "richtiger", sprich weniger grosser Stromstoss beim umschalten.
> 
> thanx, o.s.t.


 
Hallo o.s.t

natürlich gibt es dort unterschiede. Es erklärt sich durch die Phasenlage im Umschaltmoment. Die beste Schaltung ist die sogenannte Europa-Schaltung. Gab mal nen sehr interessanten Bericht in ner Fachzeitschrift darüber. Versuche den mal zu bekommen, und stelle ihn dann hier rein. Ansonsten werde ich mal die zwei Varianten skizzieren, dann wird das auch den vielen "FAchmännern" hier klar.(Die Grundlagen der komplexen Mathematik sind heirfür allerding schon erforderlich)

Gedulde Dich bitte noch ein wenig, und bau deine Schaltungen nach der Europaschaltung auf.

Gruß Mütze


----------



## Werner54 (14 Februar 2007)

*2 verschiedene Verkabelungsmöglichkeiten,*

Hallo,
es gäbe da noch die Möglichkeit, beim Anschließen für Dreiecklauf erst L1 mit L2 und anschließend L2 nochmal mit L3 zu tauschen. Dann entsteht wieder die ursprüngliche Drehrichtung. Beim Umschalten gibt's aber einen ordentlichen Ruck, weil die Phasenwinkel zu unterschiedlich sind. Wer in meinem Verantwortungsbereich so verdrahtet, wird nie wieder dazu Gelegenheit bekommen, das verspreche ich.


----------



## o.s.t. (15 Februar 2007)

Mütze schrieb:


> Hallo o.s.t
> 
> natürlich gibt es dort unterschiede. Es erklärt sich durch die Phasenlage im Umschaltmoment. Die beste Schaltung ist die sogenannte Europa-Schaltung. Gab mal nen sehr interessanten Bericht in ner Fachzeitschrift darüber. Versuche den mal zu bekommen, und stelle ihn dann hier rein. Ansonsten werde ich mal die zwei Varianten skizzieren, dann wird das auch den vielen "FAchmännern" hier klar.(Die Grundlagen der komplexen Mathematik sind heirfür allerding schon erforderlich)
> 
> ...



hallo Mütze, danke für deine Mühe...
hast du das PDF in >>diesem Beitrag<< schon gesehen? nur, dass du  nicht vergeblich suchst...

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## blaubaer (8 März 2010)

*Und das schreibt die Fa. Siemens dazu..*

Hallo,
der Threat ist zwar schon uralt, aber vielleicht interessiert den Einen
oder Anderen doch noch dieser Link:
https://a248.e.akamai.net/cache.aut...2NDgzAAAA_24499345_Tools/CD_FE_III_001_DE.pdf
Bei umzuschaltenden Leistungen von 200kW oder mehr kann man
nicht informiert genug sein .

Wenn man das Sprecher+Schuh PDF (Y-D.PDF) anschaut, sieht man auch
sehr schön, wie sich Informationen "fortpflanzen". Ich habe zwar schon
viele Aspekte der Automatisierung durchlebt und auch nicht alles
vergessen, aber die obige Thematik war mir bis zur Auslegung meines
ersten Antriebes in der obigen Größenordnung gänzlich fremd.

Dank an Wikipedia, Siemens und das Internet 

Gruß Volker

PS: Wer es einem SPS-Programmierer erlaubt, eine Stern-Dreieck-Kombination
      umzuschalten, ist selber schuld.


----------

